# Waxaddict - New Product



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like a new product from Waxaddict
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/magicglaze-wet-look-wax-sealant


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah there was an email about it on the weekend, looks good I ordered a small bottle...which I will have to pick up from the post Office Depot tomorrow :wall:
I wonder what it will be like durability and looks wise


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Must admit liked the look of this on the mail shot I got...so I ordered a bottle which arrived at my Mums today.

I'm so weak


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Delivered today. Picked up a bottle of this and their new glass cleaner for £8 delivered and when reviewed get a free sample of their new wax. If its anythinglike the rest of their products this will be top notch.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine arrived today so will try it out tomorrow hopefully. Supposed to be a more user friendly (think non detailing user) and similar to Fo'show spray wax but not as rich in active ingredients so might not bead or last quite so long


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Must admit liked the look of this on the mail shot I got...so I ordered a bottle which arrived at my Mums today.
> 
> I'm so weak


And devious Mike otherwise it would have been delivered to YOUR house.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hufty said:


> And devious Mike otherwise it would have been delivered to YOUR house.


 Half the stuff is now hidden under the floorboards


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hufty said:


> And devious Mike otherwise it would have been delivered to YOUR house.


Well so far I'm banned from getting stuff delivered to work as there was an incident with some CG New Car Smell and letters which didn't end well.

Our postie is clearly related to Usain Bolt as he's gone before you even get to the door. Neighbours opposite were really put out I didn't collect within minutes of it getting passed to then to hold so it leaves good old Mum! To be fair I think even she is getting hacked off and it won't be long until I'm told to stop.

Got most recent order going to Argos for collection...there are always options


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Well so far I'm banned from getting stuff delivered to work as there was an incident with some CG New Car Smell and letters which didn't end well.
> 
> Our postie is clearly related to Usain Bolt as he's gone before you even get to the door. Neighbours opposite were really put out I didn't collect within minutes of it getting passed to then to hold so it leaves good old Mum! To be fair I think even she is getting hacked off and it won't be long until I'm told to stop.
> 
> Got most recent order going to Argos for collection...there are always options


It's actually a pain, some neighbours are there when the postman comes then go on holiday for several days...and I'm wondering why they took the package in the first place lol
Post Office Depot sucks never any parking......and I'm sure that even when I'm home they have some kind of tracker...so they know exactly when I leave for a few mins they come and deliver 
Now most my stuff gets delivered to grans, but she is 8 miles away


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ah234 said:


> It's actually a pain, some neighbours are there when the postman comes then go on holiday for several days...and I'm wondering why they took the package in the first place lol
> Post Office Depot sucks never any parking......and I'm sure that even when I'm home they have some kind of tracker...so they know exactly when I leave for a few mins they come and deliver
> Now most my stuff gets delivered to grans, but she is 8 miles away


We should have safe houses dotted around for stuff to get delivered


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

What about those pick up points like shops or at petrol stations 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

ah234 said:


> It's actually a pain, some neighbours are there when the postman comes then go on holiday for several days...and I'm wondering why they took the package in the first place lol
> Post Office Depot sucks never any parking......and I'm sure that even when I'm home they have some kind of tracker...so they know exactly when I leave for a few mins they come and deliver
> Now most my stuff gets delivered to grans, but she is 8 miles away


And this is why the Post Office are losing business as all over delivery firms have a pick up point


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Back on topic, tried the product today after a quick wash and worked quite nicely. Used like a general QD wipedown after drying. If left too long or over applied it starts to dry and leave an almost waxy haze. Worked easy as a wipe on and wipe off QD but even when left the haze buffed away easily. You can feel the similarities to waxaddict fo'show spray wax. Left a great reflection and wetness to the gloss black paint. 

Initial water beading isn't quite as good as fo'show but it's still very good

Overal I think I prefer it a little over fo'show


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info dave! Look forward to reviewing it.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Still not got mine was supposed to be here by Friday

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll take your orders in for you Mike

Mine arrived today, to be honest doesn't look ant thing special very similar to spray wax.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What makes a product "look" special?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bumping an oldish thread, just wondering how many people have got their sample wax yet?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah received it yesterday but I've 2 broken collar bones so any detailing is out. Tried it quickly on my sons toy tractor and spreads very nicely


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hoping mine comes soon, also hope you get better soon


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> What makes a product "look" special?


Sorry missed this, I think something is "special" if it's unique in some way. Application finish etc or you get an above expected finish.

I just had email tonight about the new show wax pre production pots available to buy and customisable scent colour. Looks interesting


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Sorry missed this, I think something is "special" if it's unique in some way. Application finish etc or you get an above expected finish.
> 
> I just had email tonight about the new show wax pre production pots available to buy and customisable scent colour. Looks interesting


Seems to be pretty good, I got myself a cheeky pot- dark blue with bubblegum scent


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Was that a sample? Or purchase. I was looking at the options red or pink with watermelon scent is favourite. Not tried a wax addict wax yet.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Purchased full pot after the email, didn't really read it through so instead of asking for scent and colour options I just sent them- and it could be done! Seems pretty cool Rich said it was added to the pouring schedule- gives it a really nice custom feel


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Haven't got the sample from review yet  was hoping to try it out before the full pot came


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

How do you qualify for a sample ? Missed that bit somehow.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

ah234 said:


> Haven't got the sample from review yet  was hoping to try it out before the full pot came


I haven't either

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

J306TD said:


> I haven't either
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Did you elect to review the dressing or stick with the smaller sample pot?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> How do you qualify for a sample ? Missed that bit somehow.


Had to send review confirmation for magic glaze wax sealant stuff if you bought when it was on offer with the free glass cleaner


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Did you elect to review the dressing or stick with the smaller sample pot?


I did not get this email :wall:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Did you elect to review the dressing or stick with the smaller sample pot?


I reviewed glass cleaner

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ah234 said:


> I did not get this email :wall:


Confused...you've ordered the beta custom pot but didn't get an email about the dressing?

Just drop WA an email sure you will get sorted


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Missed the whole glass cleaner offer I just bought from halfords.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Confused...you've ordered the beta custom pot but didn't get an email about the dressing?
> 
> Just drop WA an email sure you will get sorted


Will do, I got an email after I sent the review confirmation saying I was on the list and then the beta custom nothing in between lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Where have people seen the list of custom scent and colours? My email didn't list them


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Where have people seen the list of custom scent and colours? My email didn't list them


Don't think there is a list in the email, I think an ask and see or request a list, I sent 3-4 emails before finalising purchase (adding more products  )


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes reply to the email and Richard emails you with a list of options will see if I can cut paste


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Here you go

Sorry won't let me paste


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I opted to get the multi purpose dressing (smells unbelievable!) and got a 30ml sample pot of the new show wax blend. The pot is stunning.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinged WA an email- fingers crossed, I want to try the magic glaze dressing (ordered a couple bottles of the bubblegum interior detailer so it will be an interesting comparison)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As Brian says the MagicGlaze dressing smells amazing struggling to actually think of anything that smells better!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

If it was the sample in the last wax box, it smells amazing


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bought both the products from Halfords, reviewed the first one and emailed Richard to confirm that the multi purpose dressing had been purchased but have not receive a follow up reply from Richard


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you received the dressing yet? I didn't get a reply email but received both wax sample and dressing packaged together


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I might do a review tomorrow if weather is decent.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Used the multi dressing earlier.

Phwoar as I've posted earlier such a good smelling product. I'm a sucker for scent, it all adds to the experience and this does not disappoint. In fact I'll stick my neck out and say it's my favourite smelling product to date bar none.

Used it to clean/dress the plastics/rubber in the engine bay, plastics around the wing mirrors and as an air freshner on the carpets as I'm totally obsessed by the smell.

Lovely, non greasy OEM finish with zero fuss on application. Given the price it's literally a no brainer.

Can't wait to try it on the tyres etc and to see how it holds up over time but given the price and how good it smells (obsessed?!) it's no hassle to use regularly.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rich came back, all sorted bought some dressing, and some interior detailed.....and tyre dressing too  hopefully will get all the stuff soon loving waxaddict stuff at the moment


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

MDC the scent is very addictive... reminds me of custard creams! Can't wait for this heat wave to come, have tons of products to try out.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> MDC the scent is very addictive... reminds me of custard creams! Can't wait for this heat wave to come, have tons of products to try out.


I don't know what the scent is but I know I love it. Know what you are saying about custard creams but I'm getting some citrus notes in there?

What have you got to try out? I'm pretty impressed by the MagicGlaze range so far, but this has been the stand out for me.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Have you had chance to try the wax out yet, Mike


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've not Dave I'm afraid...pretty sure I'll order a full size pot anyway


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't use mine at the moment so given it to a friend to play with. Was hoping to use it on his GSX-R when we serviced it but run out of time

Reading the label it sounds like a very versatile product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have 3 different version from Garnet I need to get on some panels to test, the new wax addict show wax, magiglaze wax look sealant, magiglaze multi-dressing, wax planet wax to test... Can't remember it all tbh but have my Obsession Wax Enhance review coming up in the next day or two I hope!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Got this off the waxaddict page, could be someone else's, but it's exactly the same as the one I ordered


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice! Strangely I didn't get the offer of the limited run first editions lol. 

The standard wax is a pinky purple and very oily, fairly soft too. Think it will spread very very well.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lovely little delivery today


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AH234 let us know what the interior quick detailer is like!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> AH234 let us know what the interior quick detailer is like!


Will do, smells amazing a really sweet fruity smell


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

fyi - WaxAddict Fo Show and QD are both included in the Halfords 3for2 offer at the moment (so I picked up 3 bottles for the price of two)

also: FREE Standard Delivery on all orders over £10. Offer ends 23rd May

even better


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

The interior detailer is really good, worth trying out for the smell alone. I didn't try it out on a really dirty interior, just a bit dusty but really freshened it up. You get a fruity bubblegum smell which lasts a fair bit and a fantastic streak free finish (wood veneer finish tests this feature well) 

Really like this product, car smells sooo nice


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Are the sample size waxes available to buy? 
I want to make an order of some bits, but want one of those too :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Thought some of you might be interested


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Go on dying to know what scent is the wax?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Fizzy orange


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice!

Just relented and ordered my pot.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome I may well be ordering one too...

What is the logo, is the top part Richards signature?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wax looks awesome!!
Still waiting for mine to turn up but I can't wait now


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Was waiting for me at home


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What size are these waxes please and where can you get them from


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

camerashy said:


> What size are these waxes please and where can you get them from


200ml, they are pre production or something so you have to email waxaddict to order one


----------

